
Show HN: Egg Gradients – Gradient color inspirations - serhadiletir
https://www.eggradients.com/
======
raymondgh
The webflow ads have piqued my interest. A lot of nice little projects are
shown on Show HN but I don't know if I've ever seen any to feature any sort of
sponsorship right off the bat. Pretty clever to throw that in there. Do you
have any lessons learned to share about the process behind it? (If it came
from an easy personal connection just to show proof of concept, that's cool
too!)

~~~
serhadiletir
Thanks for the feedback. In fact, they affiliate links. I put it to try the
Egg-ads concept.

~~~
csallen
I also like the ads, nice job. Some tips:

You should increase the surface area of your <a> tags in the ads. Ideally they
would cover the whole card and the egg, too. Also, consider adding a hover
effect and a "pointer" cursor. I was _trying_ to click your ads and I couldn't
figure out how to!

~~~
QuelqueChose
Agreed that I was very confused in not seeing a pointer cursor on hovering
_anywhere_ on the Ad card... any way this could have been made as a conscious
decision to minimize the whole impression of the page being too invasive with
its ads?

~~~
serhadiletir
I added hover over shadow animation and working on adding External Link fon
icon from fontawesome.com [https://fontawesome.com/icons/external-link-
alt?style=solid](https://fontawesome.com/icons/external-link-alt?style=solid)

Thanks for the feedback.

------
koprfq
Most of the gradients are slight variations of magenta and turquoise.

All the websites go for that now. I see a lot of hipstery designer stuff with
that look. Vaporwave / aesthetic whatever. It's all magenta and turquoise.

So dull.

Your names for the color combos are worse than urban decay eyeshadows.

------
phelm
Nice page, Seems very similar to
[https://webgradients.com](https://webgradients.com)

~~~
serg_chernata
I would say a little too similar.

------
boffinism
This website on my mobile browser is the most visually pleasing experience
I've had today. Bravo.

------
fluxsauce
Those are... unique names.

~~~
serhadiletir
Thanks. It was the most time-consuming part of the project.

~~~
pimlottc
“Obama’s resignation”...?

~~~
adventured
Resignation obviously can mean resigned to, eg

"having accepted something unpleasant that one cannot do anything about"

~~~
pimlottc
Certainly, but I don't think that's the first interpretation of the word
people think of when it's associated with the President.

------
narag
Very nice! Instantly made me think of that receptionist girl in _Total Recall_
, Schwarzenegger version.

Edit, this:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in7QyUBV6Fk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in7QyUBV6Fk)

------
flamtap
I'd love if I could filter this by target color(s), and see a subset that
approximate that selection. Being able to select "red to orange" or "blue to
green" would be great! Even some approximation of hex codes would be cool too.

~~~
serhadiletir
Thanks for the feedback. I am working extensively on the filter feature. Like
this [https://www.eggradients.com/category/red-orange-
gradients](https://www.eggradients.com/category/red-orange-gradients)

I will add it to the interface as soon as possible.

~~~
flamtap
That's _exactly_ what I was talking about. Nice work!

~~~
jefozabuss
You mean _eggsactly_ :)

~~~
serhadiletir
welcome aboard [https://prnt.sc/ixey41](https://prnt.sc/ixey41)

------
qrohlf
Another [http://uigradients.com/](http://uigradients.com/), but with some
very, um, brogrammer-y naming decisions. I'm somewhat confused as to why this
is on the front page.

~~~
stronglikedan
It's on the front page because someone posted it to HN, and HN users decided
it was interesting enough to vote it up.

~~~
qrohlf
I suppose I deserved that.

What I should have said, is that I'm a little disheartened that this is
getting the attention that I would prefer go to a site like uigradients with
better UX and a less divisive tone.

~~~
grzm
The solution to that is submit, upvote, and comment substantially on better
articles and flag those you think are inappropriate. On balance, things should
work out and improve. Help make HN the place you want it to be :)

------
gitgud
Couldn't read them all, but I'm curious if there's a name referencing the
company Stripe?

... These gradients always remind me of their website

~~~
serhadiletir
actually does not exist. But it can be added. How about "Stripe Transaction"
Not funny enough. I will think a little. Do you have a suggestion?

~~~
adventured
API is nowhere to be found in the names. So...

Stripe's API

It was one of the things that made them.

------
maximp
This is cool! One of the top comments on Indiehackers (if I remember
correctly) was to click on an egg to change the background color - I'm gonna
echo that here.

Love the "remember to bookmark" label!

------
jasonmp85
Number nine is "Homeless Man's Joy". That's a great look for our community.

~~~
OskarS
Ugh, yeah. There's a whole bunch of names that are incredibly shitty. Fuck
this site.

~~~
serhadiletir
hahah thanks

------
john_borkowski
You should add a search bar at the top that will filter based on similar
colors.

I usually know in general what color scheme I want when building something,
but need to search online to find the exact colors that look good.

~~~
serhadiletir
Thanks for the feedback. I'm currently working on filter like
[https://www.eggradients.com/category/purple-
gradients](https://www.eggradients.com/category/purple-gradients) I will add
the homepage soon

------
besasam
Those names are really something. Love it.

~~~
serhadiletir
If the name comes to mind, please share it.

~~~
rejschaap
“For magic consists in this, the true naming of a thing.” ― Ursula K. Le Guin,
A Wizard of Earthsea

------
ben174
Sorry, I must be missing something. Is this is a page full of gradient fills
on egg shaped circles, infused with ads, with completely random names?

~~~
kolpa
Vote-rigging, perhaps?

~~~
serhadiletir
funny

------
clusmore
Is there any easy way to share an egg? I showed this to my colleagues at work
and was trying to share a particular egg, but couldn't spot anything clickable
for this. Inspecting the HTML, it doesn't look like any of the eggs have ids
on them that could be used as anchors.

------
fenwick67
I've seen variations on this dead-simple concept so many times I made my own
two months ago:

[https://codepen.io/fenwick/pen/YYdXXb](https://codepen.io/fenwick/pen/YYdXXb)

------
akmittal
It would be great if there was a button to set gradient as background for
preview.

~~~
serhadiletir
You're the second person to suggest this great idea. I got a note first when I
heard it. I'm going to apply now. I have to :)

------
have_faith
Like them a lot. A button to make the background #333 would be nice.

~~~
serhadiletir
Many thanks, I will add that feature as soon as possible.

------
fouc
The alias cursor on the text seems a bit strange. Especially since clicking
doesn't do anything.

~~~
serhadiletir
Fixed.

------
tofflos
I see plectrums! ;-)

------
jypepin
nice project, love it! The copy in the hero is full of typos/english mistakes,
FYI :)

~~~
serhadiletir
Thank you for the warning. My English learning process is still going on.
Somehow. I think it's time to buy Grammarly premium. :)

------
rajacombinator
The eggs are oddly appealing!

------
prikshit
they are really nice.

------
jwilk
Why the egg shape?

~~~
serhadiletir
because I learned to do egg shape in CSS. Ironically, I add all as SVG so that
it's easier on CMS.

